# Guys...what female sports have the BEST looking athletes...



## MsGuns (May 27, 2010)

*Post you answers...*
*I say track & field...lol*


----------



## KelJu (May 27, 2010)

Tennis by far!


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)

Hands down: Volleyball.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

divers


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)

It's well known that the good sprinters are hermaphrodites, and that divers take steroids and have to shave their faces.

I'm just sayin'...


----------



## theCaptn' (May 27, 2010)

DOMS . .  GTFO!


----------



## DOMS (May 27, 2010)

O Captain! My Captain!


----------



## I Are Baboon (May 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Hands down: Volleyball.



Hey, I went to Central Connecticut!  


I vote for tennis.


----------



## Road Warrior (May 28, 2010)

I would have to say College Vollyeball!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2010)

Tennis is what comes to mind.


----------



## MDR (May 28, 2010)

Swimming and gymnastics, although it is hard to argue with volleyball.  Too early to make these important and life-changing decisions...


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2010)

MDR said:


> Swimming and gymnastics, although it is hard to argue with volleyball.  Too early to make these important and life-changing decisions...



Volleyball players are often tall and gangly with no boobs.

IMO gymnastics has the hottest chicks of them all, but they are too far and few between the 14 year old man-children that fill the sport.


----------



## fufu (May 28, 2010)

DOMS said:


> Hands down: Volleyball.



You can juuuuust see her clam peaking out of those shorts.


----------



## suprfast (May 29, 2010)

female body builders hands down






I would go with sprinters too.  Nicest asses.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

fufu said:


> Volleyball players are often tall and gangly with no boobs.
> 
> IMO gymnastics has the hottest chicks of them all, but they are too far and few between the 14 year old man-children that fill the sport.




Gymnasts usually don't have tits and are built like 12 year olds.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2010)

suprfast said:


> female body builders hands down
> 
> 
> 
> ...








YouTube Video


----------



## 2tomlinson (May 29, 2010)

Some of the women fast-pitch softball players are drop dead gorgeous, and I bet they'd have some wonderful stories about team showers.  Lip stick bi-sexuals are my favorite girls to take out on the boat for moonlit rides.  Lots of times, they bring a friend.


----------



## JerseyDevil (May 31, 2010)

Tennis players for sure.


----------



## davegmb (Jun 1, 2010)

Female soccer, think was an official match!!!!!!!!!






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's one you don't hear often:

Softball.

Obviously, there are far too many whales to say that it is the best looking female sport, but overall, the girls of softball are incredible.  Thick, coordinated, likes baseball, nice plump ass... yummy.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2010)

Define "best looking". But, yeah, I'll agree with Gears below...



Richard Gears said:


> sprinters








Hallelujah! _Praise the Lord!_


----------



## DaMayor (Jun 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Define "best looking". But, yeah, I'll agree with Gears below...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMEN, Brother! I might even be able to catch up to that!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 5, 2010)

Curt James said:


> Define "best looking". But, yeah, I'll agree with Gears below...


Did I say tennis?  DAYUM!


----------



## vespote (Jun 9, 2010)

Tennis FTW.


----------



## MsGuns (Jun 11, 2010)

*Track gurls are ROCKIN it...smile*


----------



## Arnold (Jun 12, 2010)

I have always liked female gymnasts.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 12, 2010)

MsGuns said:


> *Track gurls are ROCKIN it...smile*


 Talking about rockin it, let's see some pics of you Guns...  Your avi looks awesome


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 12, 2010)

Stripping. The sport of champions.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jun 13, 2010)

If my Philly gurl were doing it.... yeah!


----------



## chesty4 (Jun 14, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Here's one you don't hear often:
> 
> Softball.
> 
> Obviously, there are far too many whales to say that it is the best looking female sport, but overall, the girls of softball are incredible.  Thick, coordinated, likes baseball, nice plump ass... yummy.



Really? Dikes with spikes?


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 16, 2010)

juggernaut said:


> Stripping. The sport of champions.



Only women sports I enjoy watching can tell you that much.......


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2010)

soxmuscle said:


> Here's one you don't hear often:
> 
> Softball.
> 
> Obviously, there are far too many whales to say that it is the best looking female sport, but overall, the girls of softball are incredible.  Thick, coordinated, likes baseball, nice plump ass... yummy.



uhhh yeah....nothing better than watching a fat chick drip fat out of her fat ass while she wears polyester tights. Yeah. Can I grab a girl bodybuilders ass instead?


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Jun 22, 2010)

KelJu said:


> Tennis by far!



Totally agree!


----------



## Mh000 (Jul 4, 2010)

Tenis by far ..... Rich famous and sexy


----------



## unclem (Jul 4, 2010)

pro beach volleyball and pro fitness model competions and some pro bbers not the ones with growth hormone face. like the early eighties ifbb pro bbers come to mind. she won miss olympia 7 times cory everson was my bitch i liked out of all pro, volleyball anysport i loved her boy she was gorgeous.


----------



## lnvanry (Jul 5, 2010)

volleyball


----------



## withoutrulers (Jul 8, 2010)

lnvanry said:


> volleyball


how could I say no to this? Pretty serious fartbox action


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jul 18, 2010)

MsGuns said:


> *Post you answers...*
> *I say track & field...lol*



I would put track up there.....at least at lower levels. Maybe not officially a sport, but I would say dancing.  My wife watches "So you think you can dance" all the freaking time. I would have to say may of them are very well built. Also, the few times I watched "dancing with the stars" (watched 1 episode with Jerry Rice, Emmit Smith maybe one more) they were also very hot.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 18, 2010)

This is a great topic and it is tuff to pick what one sport has the best looking ladies.  One hot babe can skew your view of the entire sport.  Jennie Finch and Kat Osterman  bring softball up, Amanda Beard and Dara Torres help swimming, Anna Kournikova and Maria Sharapova obviously help tennis, Alicia Sacramone and Nastia Liuken help gymnastics, Ice skating is full of hotties, track has some of the hardest bodies and hottest asses around, volleyball babes have the longest sexiest legs.  I love them all.  

Now the good stuff, the pics.  They will open up larger when you click on them.  

First up - Tennis


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 18, 2010)

Page 2 of Tennis(I know it is mostly Anna, but is that really so bad)


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 18, 2010)

A little variety in this set.  Got some ESPY award stuff mixed in the middle here, hope nobody minds too much.


----------



## LimboJimbo (Jul 18, 2010)

page 2


----------



## helen82 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Jennie Finch **Blonde bombshell softball star*
 This beauty has been called the most famous softball player in the world. Most of that is surely due her talent as she led Team USA to a gold medal in the 2004 Olympics and a silver in 2008. But her California girl good-looks don't hurt either. Recently Jennie announced her retirement after a pro stint with the Chicago Bandits - but her medals, and her internet pics, aren't going anywhere.


----------



## GFR (Sep 26, 2010)

Prince said:


> I have always liked female gymnasts.


I agree 100%, 15 year old girls are the best.


----------



## vortrit (Sep 26, 2010)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> I agree 100%, 15 year old girls are the best.



Lawl


----------



## manila (Sep 27, 2010)

tennis is the best , the chicks are cute too 
in other sports they are horrible . . . lol


----------



## touchdown (Oct 6, 2010)

vb most def


----------



## Jokerfella (Oct 8, 2010)

Beach Volleyball... and if they turn me down Bitch Volleyball


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 9, 2010)

I know this is lame, but given the amount of pics to choose from, it looks like Kournakova is the hottest.  Her body in a couple of pictures is incredible, and her face is obviously gorgeous... if her tennis ability matched up, she'd be Pete Sampras.


----------

